# Glock 40 10mm



## jeffrey

What do you guys think about the new glock 40 hunter version. I can't wait until they come out and I can put my hands on one.


----------



## frosty20

you and me both


----------



## TomC

6" KKM barrel won't stick out the end anymore


----------



## jeffrey

TomC said:


> 6" KKM barrel won't stick out the end anymore



Yeah I hope they put a little tighter chamber in them being it is clearly a hunting gun not a service weapon.


----------



## Razor Blade

I will have my name on the list for one


----------



## hambone76

That's a beast of a Glock.


----------



## frankwright

I really want one too for pig hunting. I saw in GON Ed's in Stockbridge said he had them for Leo/GSSF, I don't know if he actually has any.
The only thing stopping me from whipping out my GSSF coupon is the cost of an optic to go on it. The G40 would be just under $600 out the door and an optic would add at least $400 to that.
I am just not sure I need a new $1000 toy.


----------



## jeffrey

Yea I hear you frank. I have been wanting to try an optic but hate to do it to a revolver with one of those funny scope mounts. I wish ruger would make a 45Lc In a BH or RH with mounts. I just don't want a 44. 

I may try this out once it is proven.


----------



## Kanook

> I wish ruger would make a 45Lc In a BH or RH with mounts.


The Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter comes with mounts and is in 41mag, 44mag, and 45LC.

I think the Redhawk Hunter (they are hard to find) comes with mounts and can be had in the same as above but not sure if the 41 and 45 did. A good machine shop could add the factory mount cuts.

The Super Redhawk comes in 44mag and 454 Cassul and comes with mounts.


----------



## Sargent

Man, I love the 10mm.. and Glock. 

However, I can't really see hunting with one (yes, the cartridge is effective).

I guess I am a traditionalist, but I don't like autos for hunting.

I'm not going to fault anyone for doing so, though.


----------



## jeffrey

Kanook said:


> The Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter comes with mounts and is in 41mag, 44mag, and 45LC.
> 
> I think the Redhawk Hunter (they are hard to find) comes with mounts and can be had in the same as above but not sure if the 41 and 45 did. A good machine shop could add the factory mount cuts.
> 
> The Super Redhawk comes in 44mag and 454 Cassul and comes with mounts.




I can seem find anything but a 44 or 454 casual.  At one time I thought about the 454 but then watched a couple of you tube videos.


----------



## 660griz

jeffrey said:


> I can seem find anything but a 44 or 454 casual.  At one time I thought about the 454 but then watched a couple of you tube videos.



I have the Ruger Alaskan in .454. 
Fun to shoot.
Shoot .45 colt through it and recoil is like a .22LR.


----------



## nickE10mm

I surely don't "need" one to replace my G20SF w/ 6" KKM but I definitely WANT one and I'm sure eventually ill get one. They are just too cool. I've been waiting so long for this....


----------



## Randy

Does anybody know of a store that has this in stock?


----------



## frankwright

I have not heard of anyone having one yet.

Ed's in Stockbridge advertised them for LEO/GSSF in this month's GON magazine but I don't know if they actually have any.

They are at 770 474 6084


----------



## Apex Predator

That's what I need!


----------



## Dub

What would be the disadvantage of getting the G41 (45acp) version and changing to a KKM 10mm barrel, recoil spring and magazines and running 10mm in it????

Available now, too.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> What would be the disadvantage of getting the G41 (45acp) version and changing to a KKM 10mm barrel, recoil spring and magazines and running 10mm in it????
> 
> Available now, too.



Is that a good idea?  Isn't the slide machined to the width of the 45 acp cartridge?  Wouldn't the 10mm have a bit of play on the slide and not center and would the extractor properly grip the 10mm rim??  Just wondering.
Other than that, it would fit.

Rosewood


----------



## frankwright

The G21 to G20 Conversion barrel takes care of any clearance problems. You can't just switch G21 to G20 Glock barrels.

As far as the G41 to G40, I don't think there is a conversion barrel available. The G40 has a different diameter barrel than the G20 because it is a "thin slide" model.

I doubt KKM or anyone will make one but then again it is just a matter of programming a machine to make the barrel.

I have never actually seen a G40 yet. They are supposed to be out there but very scarce, I understand all the factory priority went to the G43.


----------



## Dub

I was assuming they'd make a conversion barrel like folks use all the time when converting their G21 to G20 capability.

I've yet to see a G40 MOS yet, too.

Could just be vaporware.  I was hoping they'd make it, though.  I'm setting up my G34 MOS right now.


----------



## jmoser

You can get G20 5" and 6" slides from Lone Wolf; they can machine in any optics mount you want as well.

Keep your G20 frame and KKM bbls should work fine; you do need the recoil rod and spring adaptor washer from LWD however:

https://www.lonewolfdist.com/Detail.aspx?PROD=80618&CAT=3171


----------



## frosty20

I've heard that production hasn't started


----------



## frankwright

A friend of mine who preordered a G40 just posted on another forum that production of the G40 has been cancelled.
He said he was contacted to get his money back or apply it to another Glock.

I don't know any details and can't find anything else about it. He is trying to find out more too.


----------



## jeffrey

frankwright said:


> A friend of mine who preordered a G40 just posted on another forum that production of the G40 has been cancelled.
> He said he was contacted to get his money back or apply it to another Glock.
> 
> I don't know any details and can't find anything else about it. He is trying to find out more too.



Maybe it is being redesighned with a single action trigger, a thumb saftey and tighter chamber with a barrel that shoots lead so it will be a real hunting gun


----------



## rosewood

jeffrey said:


> Maybe it is being redesighned with a single action trigger, a thumb saftey and tighter chamber with a barrel that shoots lead so it will be a real hunting gun



You forgot with a grip safety


----------



## Dub

Looks like the G40 MOS is showing up for sale on GunBroker now.


----------



## frankwright

That is real strange,Dub. They seem to be non existent and a guy on Gunbroker has a 1/2 dozen of them for sale ar a reasonable price.


----------



## jeffrey

Frank has a point. He has an a+ rating.


----------



## Dub

It is strange.

None of the pics of them on GB are actual pics, though.  Those could be presales.

I guess we'll have to wait to actually see them showing up in buyer's hands.


----------



## pacecars

My dealer who has good friends at Glock were told that they had some issues after extensive firing that they were not satisfied with. To make up for it they released the 43 earlier than they had planned


----------



## Twinkie .308

I feel the urge to get one too. But I already have a g20. I'm happy with my advantage tactical sights & 9" LW barrell. So what's so different about the g40? An option for mounting a red dot sight? A slightly longer barrell than the stock g20, but 4 inches shorter than mine? Hmmm ... I just can't do it. The longer sight radius is the only thing that keeps me interested but it's less than a 1/2 inch. Grrr


----------



## frankwright

Twinkie .308 said:


> I feel the urge to get one too. But I already have a g20. I'm happy with my advantage tactical sights & 9" LW barrell. So what's so different about the g40? An option for mounting a red dot sight? A slightly longer barrell than the stock g20, but 4 inches shorter than mine? Hmmm ... I just can't do it. The longer sight radius is the only thing that keeps me interested but it's less than a 1/2 inch. Grrr



I tend to agree. Longer barrel is not that important to me. I could have one of my Glock 10mm's machined for a red dot a lot cheaper than buying a G40.


----------



## Dub

Well......I guess I believe it now.    Owners are now posting pics of their new G40 MOS pistols now.

They made it.    Looking forward to seeing how they do on the coming range reports.


----------



## frankwright

Yep, me too. 

You just never know what is going to happen in the firearm world. Next thing you know they will be trying to curve a firearm to fit your body


----------



## leoparddog

frankwright said:


> Yep, me too.
> 
> You just never know what is going to happen in the firearm world. Next thing you know they will be trying to curve a firearm to fit your body



I already saw that in a gun "rag" a few months ago.  I think they even called it a Curve


----------



## frankwright

I was trying to be funny leoparddog,I guess I failed.
My friend who was told to come get his money as the G40 wasn't coming decided to let  it ride and they called him yesterday to come get his gun,it was in.So I guess they are out now.


----------



## one hogman

*G 40*

Saw one at Bullseye in Lawrenceville the first of the week it sold that same day $699.99 plus tax it is a handfull.


----------



## TomC

oooooohhhhh my...........look at what the cat just drug in!


----------



## jeffrey

Cool,give us a range report when you get a chance to shoot it.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70

Is the rear sight adjustable, can't tell from pic.


----------



## frankwright

No, it is a standard Glock fixed sight.

I don't know why on a weapon touted as "Optics ready" they would not include a supressor height sight to cowitness with an optic.


----------



## TomC

Rear sight IS adjustable for windage and elevation on the Glock 40 MOS. Will be a while as very busy with work, etc, but Underwood Ammo is en route to test


----------



## Monty4x4

Underwood...GOOD CHOICE!


----------



## GunnSmokeer

Who would want to shoot supersonic 10mm ammo through a silencer anyway?

Now if this gun came with an extra barrel, chambered in .40 cal, and extra long to stick out 3/4" past the slide, and that section was factory-threaded for a suppressor, this would be useful.

Swap barrels (and recoil springs?) screw on your can, use 180 grain .40 S&W ammo (950-1025 f/sec muzzle velocity), and that's how to work quietly.

If Glock offered such a conversion kit, then they should sell a replacement iron sight set with tall sights to see over the tube of the suppressor (which would be about 1.4" wide). Silencer users would swap out the sights permanently on that one slide.  

I'll bet some shooters would use a threaded-barrel G40 with some kind of muzzle brake or compensator or flash hider.  Not every buyer of that gun, or that conversion kit, would already be a member of the $200 stamp collector's club.


----------



## Warrenco

Fine firearm


----------



## jeffrey

GunnSmokeer said:


> Who would want to shoot supersonic 10mm ammo through a silencer anyway?
> 
> Now if this gun came with an extra barrel, chambered in .40 cal, and extra long to stick out 3/4" past the slide, and that section was factory-threaded for a suppressor, this would be useful.
> 
> Swap barrels (and recoil springs?) screw on your can, use 180 grain .40 S&W ammo (950-1025 f/sec muzzle velocity), and that's how to work quietly.
> 
> If Glock offered such a conversion kit, then they should sell a replacement iron sight set with tall sights to see over the tube of the suppressor (which would be about 1.4" wide). Silencer users would swap out the sights permanently on that one slide.
> 
> I'll bet some shooters would use a threaded-barrel G40 with some kind of muzzle brake or compensator or flash hider.  Not every buyer of that gun, or that conversion kit, would already be a member of the $200 stamp collector's club.




I beleive he ment if it had higher sights you could see the sights thru the red optic .Incase the battery died or something.


----------



## TomC

TomC said:


> oooooohhhhh my...........look at what the cat just drug in!



Update......I think this is THE 10MM for strictly hunting. Recoil seems less than the Gen4 Glock 20 or 20SF probably due to the extra slide mass. For my primary purposes which is a woods carry gun while bowhunting with the option to shoot something should the urge strike, I think I prefer the smaller G20SF which carries better. I'd say GET this gun if hunting is your primary intent, but for woods carry, backup for bowhunting, hiking in areas with dangerous critters maybe not so much. This is a big gun. Keep an eye on the outdoor trader or classifieds here. Might just unload it......pardon the pun.


----------



## frankwright

I agree. It is awfully long.
I enjoy carrying my G29 anytime I am in the woods.It is short and easy to carry but still shoots well. I am thinking of adding a small optic to it.


----------



## Model70

*Dawsonville Pawn has a one !!!*

saw it today with my own eyes......


----------



## weagle

SharpShooters in Roswell has the Glock 40 pistols in stock.  Both commercial and Blue Label in the event you qualify for the LE discount.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70

Weagle, Did you get the blue label price by any chance?


----------



## ryanh487

GA Firing Line in Marietta posted a teaser pick on FB of a glock box and a trijicon RMR.  I'm unsure if it was their way of saying they have one of these or that their gun smith does slide cutouts.  Worth a call if you're looking for one and in the area, great bunch of guys.


----------

